# Has this happened to any Libre users?



## eggyg (Mar 18, 2018)

Had a sensor ready to use as didn’t want to wear it last week on my DAFNE course. Thought it would be better going back to basics. Anyways it turned out to be fortuitous as we booked a last minute holiday last Tuesday for tomorrow, so the plan was to stick it on today and activate in the morning before we left for the airport. Mr Eggy always does it as I can’t reach with my dodgy shoulders. It really hurt and I expressed this! Mr Eggy responded with ‘ what the heck?’ See pictures below. I haven’t yet activated it. What do you think? PS it isn’t the filament it’s more like a tack! No wonder it hurt!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 18, 2018)

Arghh yes, I had this happen with my very first sensor.  Was very painful.  I think it's where the needle hasn't retracted/broken off the applicator.  The broken end of the needle was sticking out of the sensor similar to the photo.  I tried activating it but the sensor obviously then didn't work and it was a phone call to Abbott for a replacement.


----------



## pav (Mar 18, 2018)

Not had it happen to me, though seen a few reports where the needle has not been retracted and left in ones arm.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 18, 2018)

I activated it at 7 and it seemed to work. Just scanned it, didn’t work! So annoyed, I don’t have a spare, am going to pop into my local pharmacy in the morning to see if they have any to sell. It would have been so handy whilst on holiday, ah well back to the finger pricking!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 19, 2018)

It’s never happened to me in a year of continuous  usage. In fact, I think this is the first time it’s been mentioned on the forum. It will be interesting to see Abbott’s diagnosis, it might be new to them as well.

Of course now, dozens of posts will come in with personal photos of the same problem


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 19, 2018)

In fact, I’ve just done an internet search, and can’t find that problem anywhere. Weird.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2018)

It looks somewhat like the 'introducer' needle on Accu-Chek Combo Pump cannulas, of course those needles go through the hollow Teflon cannula inserted to stay inside you for the insulin to pass through, and have a little blue plastic cap on the outside which after insertion, you just remove the whole needle and chuck in your sharps bin.

When you look at a Libre sensor patch after insertion, they do have a tiny metal 'dot' in the centre, which is the other end of the pointy bit that goes actually into you.  When you remove the patch, the bit in you, is tiny (? 2mm)  Bet after removing the whole needle then removing the circular bit - there's just a tiny hole straight through it.

Fascinating through the structure and correct operation of patch and inserter may be (and I had idly wondered how it did that!) - it clearly ain't right -  so I doubt very much Abbot are going to cause difficulties for you when you report it and ask them to replace.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 19, 2018)

It’s spring loaded, similar to a lancet device for blood testing. It’s supposed to just spring back. So the only way this could have happened is the spring becoming detached from the inserter. I guess Abbott  would like to see the whole kit to figure out what happened. Like Jenny, I’m sure Abbott won’t have any problem replacing it.


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 2, 2019)

@eggyg did they ever get back to u? Sorry I know its old post but it just happened to me lol.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 2, 2019)

xxlou_lxx said:


> @eggyg did they ever get back to u? Sorry I know its old post but it just happened to me lol.


Yes Abbot replaced it no problem and were very concerned in case I was injured, I wasn’t. Replacement came back  in a few days, I sent the other back of course but never heard anything back about it. I had forgotten all about it until now!


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 2, 2019)

The only time this happened to us the needle didn't stay in the arm but sort of fell out of the applicator.  Little wonder they sting a bit on insertion!  I realised what it was and just chucked it away without showing my daughter, now however she would be very interested to see so I shall show her these pictures!


----------



## Bexlee (Mar 2, 2019)

This also happened to me just before Christmas. It didn’t do me any damage but was a little unnerving, although at the same time nice to see how it works!

The sensor activated but then didn’t scan. When I took it off the little middle but hadn’t clicked into the big plastic bit propely which is why it didn’t work as it hadn’t connected.

I got a replacement no problem and sent the needle back attached with a note and the sensor saying what had happened. Someone from Abbott rang a few days later to check I was ok etc - which actually was quite nice of them to show concern.


----------



## Shaeyd (Apr 9, 2021)

This has just happened to me!! It’s only my third time using. Thanks for the conversation. At least I know I’m not alone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 9, 2021)

Surprised me for a moment, but then i realised how old the thread was! 

Welcome to the forum @Shaeyd


----------



## Shaeyd (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you. I had a spare and it attached with no problem. Just one of those “springs”


----------

